# Ikea Style Workshop



## Charley Davidson (May 20, 2012)

As most of you know my shop is in a storage unit 12X30 plus I have 2 more smaller units for my other junk.  I'm trying to set it up Ikea style and make use of every square inch (actually cubic inches) I have a 8X12 loft that leaves me 7' of headroom below & think I'll add another 8' to that. Have a garage sale and clear out all junk then I can store everything in one unit except for my material. I'll store that in the little 5X9 $25 a month unit along with some of my less used machines/tools.

I think I'll sell my table saw and build a panel saw, that should give me more room and will be easier to handle 4x8 material singlehandedly and will also be able to mount a router on it.

I can build a frame/cabinet to set my compressor up high out of the way and have shelving below.

Put all tools on casters that are feasible so they can be rolled out of the way. I may cut down my plasma table size a bit so it can be hoisted up and suspended from the ceiling when not needed.

Stack all my storage cabinets as high as I can the have a portable ladder to get to them. tighten everything up & have a $200 a month shop that's actually useable.

What you all think?:nuts:

Any input?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2012)

It seems to be easier to find machines than it is to find space. A study in organization would help all of us to find more room. Go for it, Charley. :thumbzup:


----------



## bcall2043 (May 20, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> As most of you know my shop is ........12X30. I'm trying to set it up Ikea style and make use of every square inch (actually cubic inches)....... Have a garage sale and clear out all junk then .........I'll store that in the little 5X9..........unit along with some of my less used machines/tools.
> 
> I think I'll sell my table saw and build a panel saw, that should give me more room and will be easier to handle 4x8 material singlehandedly and will also be able to mount a router on it.
> 
> ...



Hello your name is Charley and you are an addict. 

Step one is completed but no amount of room will cure the metal illness. If you figure out the space and organization issues let me know. You have seen by shop and know that I am not one to offer advice on this subject.

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 21, 2012)

Started on my first piece of the Ikea work shop puzzle. I got 2 of these roll around shelves when the local Kohls was remodeling & threw them out so today I wrapped 3 sides in pegboard to give me more wall space storage


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 21, 2012)

Thought I'd better turn the workbench right side up before all those cutters fall off:lmao:


----------



## rickard (May 22, 2012)

Not to Hijack this thread but here's my "Ikea" workshop 


Being that I live in a SMALL 1 Broom My "shop" space 
is My smaller Drafting Board in my Studio/sleeping compartment, with Ikea drawer boxes for my Machinist tool box. Ikea use to sell those wonderful boxes for $10 I wish I had bought 20 more of them


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 23, 2012)

One step forward 10 steps back. After moving the Bridgeport into my shop and having a pile of crap everywhere I got very frustrated and almost gave my little mill away. It just looked hopeless in there


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 23, 2012)

After a nap & 2 double shot espresso drinks I had her looking like this by 2am. I added 3 pieces of equipment (mill, grinder & Craftsman work bench) & did not remove anything that was not normally kept in there. I have a ton more empty shelve space and still have a corner of the shop where my table saw, plasma table & brake press is that needs organization and then I'll have room for a shaper & a few more much needed machines:biggrin:


----------



## jumps4 (May 23, 2012)

I like the ikea wooden drawers I have never gone in ikea I'll have to check them out
maybe they still have something similar
that would help me organize better I have been painting coffee containers white so i can mark on the side whats in them I hated pulling out all the cans to find something
steve


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 23, 2012)

I use the clear plastic Peanut Butter and Miracle Whip Jars, then label with a Dymo Label Maker, that way I can see what is inside the jars and they have nice plastic tops to keep unwanted crap out...and since they are not glass, they do not shatter quite as badly when butter fingers drops them.

Walter


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 23, 2012)

Charlie, you're my new hero - that's my kind of shop! :thumbzup:

-Ron


----------



## bcall2043 (May 23, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> After a nap & 2 double shot espresso drinks I had her looking like this by 2am. I added 3 pieces of equipment (mill, grinder & Craftsman work bench) & did not remove anything that was not normally kept in there. I have a ton more empty shelve space and still have a corner of the shop where my table saw, plasma table & brake press is that needs organization and then I'll have room for a shaper & a few more much needed machines:biggrin:



I have not been to Charley's shop since the "before photos" taken just after we had crammed the Bridgeport into the front corner. I believe he may have used Photoshop to enhance the size of his work area.:lmao::lmao:

Benny


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 23, 2012)

Charley

Too much floor space!

Walter


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 23, 2012)

starlight_tools said:


> Charley
> 
> Too much floor space!
> 
> Walter



I'm fixing that issue very soonanic: I was shopping today at the local scrap yard but it looks like the thieves are out of business cause there was nothing there:thinking:


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 24, 2012)

I'm missing a peanut butter jar:thinking:


----------



## jumps4 (May 24, 2012)

in all the other pics all the peanut butter jars are missing?
I know i was looking for the jar for you    :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------

